# Anyone attending IM in Barcelona from NI??



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi...just wanted to check if anyone was attending IM from NI??........We have just been for our first appt and start our embryo adoption programme in January.  It would be great to chat with any1 attending or who has had any experience with them.


----------



## flowerfairies (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi there! hope you are well.  You may remember me you kindly offered me advice under the thread treatment in Ceram in Marbella.  Im new to all of this - what does pm message mean? would love to know how you are getting on with your embryo adoption.  I have spent a very anxious couple of years in communication with an american organisation regarding embryos which devastatingly came to nothing!!!!!!! would love to know more about this scheme in Barcelona.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi Flowerfairies....good to hear from you.... 
Firstly a pm is a private message..when you log on look at top right hand corner of page and it will tell you if you have any messages..click on this ..they should come up.

Thanks for asking about my treatment...started my patches on Tuesday morning , but drove me crazy  as they wudnt stay on...until i got good old micropore to hold them on round edges. They get changed every 4 days. Have arranged private scan at Royal on Monday morn...will then fax Barcelona results and if they are good then anything from 1-2 weeks after that for embryo transfer.... ...although I know of some girls who hav had like 2 days notice to be ther for transfer ...When we fly back then it will be our .....
This is a new part of my journey...at mo another high on part of the rollercoaster....sorry you had major hassle with America.....although I think its very costly out ther.....We wud never have known about this place but for our consultant at review appt in August....thank goodness cause I wasnt really ready to giv up until I had tried evrything to achieve what DH and I hav wanted to since we met.

This is their website if you want to go and have a look at them
www.institutomarques.com 
If ther is anything else you would like to know dont hesitate to ask. Sending you big hugs ....im away to get my hot water bottle now as it supposedly helps with developing lining of womb ...very comforting actually.

Take care,
Sharon.


----------



## flowerfairies (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for that it must be so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love barcelona spent my 40th birthday there (from what i can remember lol!) Im 43 now and here i go again - my moto is as long as i still have a womb i will keep trying!!! i am going straight onto that site now to check it out! its so cold - im sitting my feet up at the radiator - dont think it will do anything for my lining but it sure feels good!!! off to look at that site. Good luck with your appointment on Monday!!!!!!!!! i have had so many scans of my womb im thinking of exhibiting! lol in london maybe lol! see you back here soon. Sending you some healing Reiki to you and your lining lol! no really ! take care ! x     

Oh my Goodness! just read the site! can it really be that easy!!!!!!!!!!!!! were you given particulars about the parents age, eye colour, etc. etc.?


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi Flowerfairies....
Thanks for all that positive reiki... .........I know what u mean about all insundry looking ay ur neither region.... ..but suppose u do get used to it....yeah I sort of cudnt believe the website..until we started to contact them for info etc and wer amazed just how quick evrything can happen....thank God...had gotten fed up with waiting lists etc...
keeping up with my hot water bottles...pineapple juice..red berries..hazlenuts....  ....all that ive read to help the ole lining.....we'll c on monday morn!!!!! Hav case sort of packed in case we need to leave in a hurry.... ...

We will recieve that info just before transfer as far as i know...but they take all ur particulars,photos and match as close as they can...truly believe in ur moto as well..and thats exactly how i feel... 
Anything else you need to know just ask...sending u big hug.... 
Take care, Sharon.


----------



## flowerfairies (Jan 5, 2008)

will be thinking of you on Monday!!!   xxx Take care.  Looking forward to good news!!!!!!!!  Discussing the Barcelona IM with my DH


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi.....had private scan this am with Dr Traub.  Lining was really good...measuring 10mm!!!    Barcelona like anything above 5mm from Day 7 to Day 9...so hav faxed them and emailed them..just waiting to c what happens next. 
Hope ur having a good day so far...speak soon.
Sharon x.


----------



## flowerfairies (Jan 5, 2008)

[fly]OMG!!!!! [/fly] [fly]so excited for you!!!!!! [/fly] keep me posted  

Had a good day sorted it all with DH! He just wants us to try the thing that has most chance of working!! Just waiting on word back from Barcelona and then make a quick decision where (now thats new!)Following your progress has really given me hope and i never thought i would get excited again about this process but I am!!!!!Thank you!!! take care .....


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

hi..thought I'd send u some bubbles.......anyway IM got back and said im ready for transfer..lining was excellent..stand by phone...wait for call.... ......hope they giv me bit of notice..prices are rising steadily for plane and hotels...
glad u had talk..I'm so happy for u...... ...u gotta giv evrythin a shot ..eh.....

   ...heres to happy wishes 2008.

Sharon x.


----------



## flowerfairies (Jan 5, 2008)

Viva espania!!! lol!     guess i am gonna back on the old pineapple juice then!!!!!!! brill news!!!!!!! here are some bubbles right back at you!!!  Sending you lots Reiki!!!! oh and i just love the fairy dust.  Thinking of you!!!


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi...OMG!!!!!
JUst got phone call at 13:40pm...hav to b in Barcelona for tomorro for transfer TOMORRO    ..I'm like a headless chicken..hav flights done now just to get somewher to stay.......   .....deep breaths...will speak laters...
Sharon x.


----------



## flowerfairies (Jan 5, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh! my system was down! sooooooooooooooooooo excited for you! by now you will already have had the transfer i will send you Reiki right now and every day! Let me know how you get on!!!!!!!!       take care! xxx isnt it amazing! bet it was the flight of your life!!!!! cant wait to hear how things go!


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

hi flowerfairies...or shud i say buenos dias from sunny barcelona...its gr8 having email in room  .....flight was gr8 we made it here in 2hrs..some gulf stream thing.....anyway arrived early but they wer gr8 as usual.....we spoke with our dr and she explained re embryos........we went for a fresh 8 cell embryo...very emotional...as i had never got this far b4.......we watched it on screen.and on the scan going into my womb...  ......honestly we just cudnt believe it.......straight to hotel which is fantastic.....rested all day and nite...waited on hand and foot by DH...bless him.........just takin it easy 2day and fly home 2morro.....so now I can say im officially on my  .......will keep u posted..hope u r ok......sending u big hug anyway..... ........and some babydust for me...lol.......   ..........
Sharon x.


----------



## flowerfairies (Jan 5, 2008)

got loads of butterflies in my stomach reading your message! so excited for you!!!!!!!!! Sending you lots of positive energy!!!! can only imagine what that must have been like watching it going in!!!!!     take it easy and and keep me posted.  Still on my little high (and am being swept along in your excitement which is wonderful!) heres to 2000 and great as someone said to me this week lol! Thanks for asking  Got DH to make the phone calls to Ceram and IM and having looked at it all at the moment looking at Ceram in case (still thinking positive despite what i am going to say next) we need to go to IM for EA if DE doesnt do the trick - covering all bases   listen to me using all the 'practical words' when realisticly i would sell the clothes on my back for one! lol! lol! Nothing confirmed but filling in the form for Ceram to send off anyway so that it starts that ball rolling!    Take care, sending you lots of positive Reiki!!! xxx


----------

